# Camping And The Price Of Gas !!!!!



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I was wondering that since the price of gas is inching up to $ 3.00 a gallon what are most Outbackers doing. Are you staying closer to home, or taking less trips, or just keep going where you want to go ???? $57 to fill up my truck to take me 200 miles is killing me. So I really watch where I go so I can still camp more often. Think they might make a HYBRID HEMI.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

$72 to fill the Yukon XL at $2.79 a gallon for plus grade today in Leadville, CO. We are actaully considering canceling our 9-day camping trip through Texas and flying to Austin for three days instead. I save $$ on gas and vacation time that way. Traveling via Outback will be 2000 miles round trip, so 200 gallons of gasoline at nearly $3 a gallon...that's $600 for gas, plus camping reservations, plus wear and tear, plus food, plus 6 days of charged vacation time. We fly and go three days over the weekend might cost the same.

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We are trying to stay within one tank distance. But that doesn't always work. I guess that if we want to go some place farther away, we just have to decided if we want to go there that bad.

A little trick that I have notice, when you get off an interstate to get fuel, don't stop at the first station that you see. Drive alittle ways down the road and you might find cheaper gas. Where I live there is a interstate that passes just north of town near an exit, first gas station off the interstate gas is $2.669. Go down the road about 2 miles and you can get gas for 2.559.

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We lived in Europe in '03 and half of '04 and got kind of numb to the price of gas (over $1 per liter). Unfortunately, we'll see that here before too long...








We haven't been out camping in 4 weeks, seems like an eternity...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Gas was 2.38 a gallon near where I live in San Antonio -- if it gets much higher then normally we get a rope -- find a tree -- and look for a congressman --









Of course on the other hand Exxon posted a 24% increase in their stock value last quarter -- so at least the oil companies aren't hurting --









But yep -- we just got back from four days / three nights .. and my daughter calculated that for what we paid foir the camp site and fuel we could have got a real nice hotel instead...


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As of yet no major changes, my kids are only kids once. That said other things will change to deal with the increased costs. More meals at home, and less 'extras'.

I'm also looking at adding a 50 gallon fuel tank so I can drive to Oregon and fill up, at the truck stops I was paying about .40 to .45 per gallon less than here at home and if I pay cash I could knock it down another .04 per gallon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Camping in the Outback stills comes in as a cheap(er) vacation in my book.

And there isn't a hotel room in the world that can offer some of the views and ambiance we get camping.

I think gas would have to get alot higher before we would alter our camping strategy.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

qgallo said:


> I was wondering that since the price of gas is inching up to $ 3.00 a gallon what are most Outbackers doing. [snapback]50685[/snapback]​


*W~I~N~T~E~R~I~Z~I~N~G*

Camping season is officially over for us. Bummer.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

On our Calif to Colorado and back trip, half the total cost of the trip was gas. Prices didn't bother me too much ($2.45-$2.90) because I figure it's just the price I have to pay. UNTIL I paid $3.39 in Needles. That one hurt. $90 for 3/4 of a tank. If it gets to $3+ everywhere then we will probably stay in a 150 mile range of home.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Virginia to Washington state... we have estimated the trip will cost us about $1200 in gas alone... no choice though.... part of the costs associated with yet another military move... having said that though... we spent a night in Milton, WV, a night in St. Louis, a night Salina, KS and are currently spending the night north of Denver... will do one more overnight in Lander, WY tomorrow and then 4 nights in Yellowstone.... then up to Coeur D' Alene, 3 nights in Leavenworth, WA and then our final destination...

Gotta say that the overnighters are a real joy in the GB as compared to trying to do this in our old popup....

Gas prices stink but no way around it at this point... just suck it up as I spend $75 a pop to fill the Suburban... hurts but only until we set up the camper that night...


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Just got back from a 2000 mile trip and yes it was at least $600. Started the trip with gas at $2.49 and paid $2.69-$2.79 most of the trip. One fillup when I pushed it a long way was $91.00. We will be running more short trips but the end of the season is near anyway.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

We have a family of 7, which means there are no single hotel room options for us! We just spent 8 nights in Ocean City, MD at Frontier Town and Fort Whaley for around $500 total (campsite fees) for the whole week! A single night in a Ocean City hotel with 2 rooms plus the cost of putting our dogs in a kennel would exceed $500 per day easily!!

Gas would have to be $10 a gallon to offset that! Even driving to Disney in November will be cheaper than flying 7 people to Orlando from Baltimore.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Price of gas north of the border... peaked at $1.05 per litre







It slipped to just under a buck







(but better) The increase is year is about $0.30 per litre









I just broke the $100 mark and the Burb wasn't even on E.

We still will go camping - It is too much family fun to take once less trip. Cutbacks will have to come from somewhere else.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Gas prices may go up up up.
But the camping experience with family 
And the look on the kids faces 
And the fun while they are young
PRICELESS

Don


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Since I have a hefty commute to and from work everyday, our gasoline bill isn't affect very much by time spent in the OB.

Even when it is affected, I agree with Y-Guy... they are only little once and it's still more economical and enjoyable for us to camp than to put the whole family on the airplane and into a hotel room. But it isn't cheap either way, that's for sure!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

More than fifty percent of our trip cost was GAS. 8 mpg doesn't help. I need that Power Stroke with 15 mpg.

If I want my kids to go traveling/camping, we are going. Period. I've got one of my kids close to College and I'm taking in as much as I can while she is still willing to come along. She already is working and juggling a job and travel is a strain on her - it only gets worse. Time with my kids is worth more than all the gold in the world. I can earn more money later - I can't get time with my kids back later.

Higher gas prices? Bring it on!

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

BBB says it best

In my situation its a little different...My boys are 23 and 20 now but were 5 and 3 when divorce started. Part Time Father -ucks!! Money matters made vacations very difficult

My girls (second Marraige) now are 8 and 5 and I am home being Mr Mom. I cannot change the past but I am enjoying the extreme opposite the second time with kids.

The boys still camp once a year with me at a truck show.

John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Life deals some tough cards sometimes. Glad you are enjoying your second go John. It's important business this parenting thing! I'm envious though, I'd love to be able to be with my kids full time (or as close as you CAN be anyway). It's that darn money thing intruding. Got to finance those vacations somehow.

BBB


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Well, this Sunday we where driving around Oakland and Lapeer county checking out local CGs State or County. We liked several that we have never considered before. I think they would be nice for fall camping.I would still like to go up to Graying and canoe before it gets too cool. The river is awesome when traffic is lite.

I guess the thing I like most about camping is getting away..Far away. That Up North feeling, scent of pines, forrest, farmland and rivers. Different views; water hills and small towns







No cars ahead or behind us....fantasy








Oh ..gas prices we saw. On the corner of Lapeer and Pratt Rd this weekend diesel was $2.599. Diesel is once again cheaper than gas.







So we filled up the truck.









Did anyone see that TV program this weekend about St Cloud Minn and a group of folks buying gas futures. These guys are getting their gas for under 2 bucks! Wille look into how this works. I think I'll do a google search: St Cloud Minn. cheap gas or gas futures.

Jan


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Just an FYI.......

Gas prices will have to hit $3.27 per gallon to equal the price level of the OPEC Embargo of the 1970's (1974 price inflated to 2005 $ value).

With that said.....Here is my theory. (I am a Professional Economist who works on Industrial Prices)

There has been increased consumption of petrol, worldwide. The Chinese have become major players in this global economy and have put a strain on petrol supplies. Remember, as demand increases, supply decreases. Thus, increased demand will command higher prices. Once the price hits a certain level, we will feel the effects of "Wants and Needs". Consumers will eventually reduce their consumption, therefore leading to a surplus, which will lower prices. What is that point.....? I don't know.

The Producer Price Index was released last week and represented a record setting 1% increase in inflation for the month of July.







Remember, we are used to a .1 % increase, not a 1% increase.

With that said.....We will keep camping. Where is our price break? I could not tell you. However, I am thinking about selling the boat.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim (I really am a paid Economist, please don't flame me!)


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Tim,
No one flames anyone here. I think your point is well taken. Eventually, the prices will find the knee to the curve and demand will lesson. Here in Seattle, the rider load on public transportation has soared. Unfortunately, our public transportation system is rather crude compared to East Coast and even some West Coast cities. Busses and a couple of trains (heavy rail) can't really accomodate much increase in ridership. Anyway, I think we are already seeing a shift to other means of transportation (carpools are also up). I don't think we can look at the auto makers and see if they are seeing a shift to lighter and more efficient cars - too many super deals on trucks and other less economic vehicles that blur the situation.

I really think there is a good thing that can come of this (don't throw virtual rotton fruit at me for this) and that thing is alternate fuels. If there is a need and the need is great enough, a lot of money can be spent (and justified) by larger independent research and development teams to come up with some real alternatives. Some of the alternatives are really very nice from a 'green' standpoint too.

It should be interesting because it isn't likely to change. Settle in for a long ride.

BBB


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, enough pontificating! Here's a practical solution to the gas price hike:

Gas Price Solution

LOL


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I want to know what companies are investing in alternative fuel research now, 'cuz I want to invest in those companies!

I see a serious parallel between the major gas companies of right now and the major cigarette companies of 1960! We may be getting closer to the hybrid Hemi. Check this out:

http://www.pickuptruck.com/html/news/ram_contractor.html


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

GM did that last year, I don't know what sales were like.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

California Jim's Suburban says "more dino juice please!". No sign of letting up anytime soon. If / When the cost of gas becomes a factor in where or how often we camp then maybe that would be the time to consider selling the Outback. I doubt that will ever happen


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

CJ999 supplied the link concerning the Ram hybrid pickup. Text said availability would be 2004, so obviously the article was written some time ago. Did Dodge bring this model to market as predicted? I haven't seen one yet.

And true, my GM sources tell me that GM is/will be bringing the same concept to market for the light truck group.

Ford will be there too, I'm sure. Believe they already have an Escape hybrid in the showrooms.

Bill


----------



## salman (Mar 13, 2005)

After 7.5 mpg on a 450 mile RT for two nights at a crappy campground, I will make sure I do a little more research on my campsites.

I think the most important thing is to make sure the trip is worth the money. Time with kids can be spent in many ways, not just camping. When gas causes my trips to be signficantly more than flying/hotel, I will have to reconsider. I don't think we're there yet, but $4 per gallon could be the tipping point.

The kids love the camping though, and usually our views are better than a Holiday Inn, just not this last weekend. We went to the Marina campground at Glendo







State Park in Wyoming. Full hookups, but hanging out on a gravel lot with people who live there year round is not a good experience. The campground at the state park would've been a better choice even though there weren't any hookups. It's time to go dry camping and stop worrying about hookups.

Luckily, our next trip is to a local state park. We should use about 1/8 tank of gas. sunny

I also think high gas prices are here to stay. I doubt we'll ever see below $2 again. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

GM has already brought this to the table. Ford also has alternative fuel vehicles.

DW's Explorer will run on E85. Good luck trying to find it in MD. There are three dealers in the state.

Regarding Alternative Fuels........I had a meeting two weeks ago with a large firm in the recycling business (gotta be real careful here for confidentiality reasons) we may be seeing some sort of oil derivitive in the future. Similar to Bio Diesel. However, technology costs are still very high. Therefore, product cost will be high.

Vallero has bee refining "Sour" Crude at 1/3 of the cost of "Sweet" Crude. Talk about dividends.

Remember....The Stones said it best....."You can't always get what you want, but sometimes, you get what you need". Mick Jagger summed up 200 years of Economic Theory with that song!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. The company I work for has aprivate campground 5-10 minutes from work. It's also at the entrance to Bays Mountain Park in Kingsport TN. For $7 a night I can camp without taking any vacation while saving money on gas. It's a 40 minute drive to work from my house. The wife & kids can stay in the CG, go to the park or drive 10 minutes to shop or see a movie while I'm at work. I guess if you gotta work you may as well camp and make the best of it.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We have made four trips since April, and I am hoping for at least two more. The shortest being 130 miles round trip and the longest being 1100 miles round trip. Gas prices did not influence any of the trips. I guess when I can't afford to pay for gas for the trip I will re-evaluate, but for right now I will not stop camping. I grew up traveling in a camper during the 70's. I have great memories of many trips ranging from Halsey, NE to San Diego, CA. I intend to give my kids the same opportunities that I had. If I could convince my wife that it is better to stay in the Outback than a motel we would probably go twice as much. Almost everyday my 4yr old son asks when we are going camping again. That in itself is worth more than a tank of gas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

muliedon said:


> We have made four trips since April, and I am hoping for at least two more. The shortest being 130 miles round trip and the longest being 1100 miles round trip. Gas prices did not influence any of the trips. I guess when I can't afford to pay for gas for the trip I will re-evaluate, but for right now I will not stop camping. I grew up traveling in a camper during the 70's. I have great memories of many trips ranging from Halsey, NE to San Diego, CA. I intend to give my kids the same opportunities that I had. If I could convince my wife that it is better to stay in the Outback than a motel we would probably go twice as much. Almost everyday my 4yr old son asks when we are going camping again. That in itself is worth more than a tank of gas.
> [snapback]51037[/snapback]​


We shall continue to camp. Our closest campground is only about 60 min. away from where we live and we have cheaper indian pueblo gas stations on the way. 
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Saw in the gas station the other day.
A woman buying $4 cigarettes $1.69 quart of water,and $20 worth of lottery tickets.
She was complaining about gas prices.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Kjdj....Remember, Lottery is a Tax for those who can not do math.









Tim


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

qgallo said:


> I was wondering that since the price of gas is inching up to $ 3.00 a gallon what are most Outbackers doing. Are you staying closer to home, or taking less trips, or just keep going where you want to go ???? $57 to fill up my truck to take me 200 miles is killing me. So I really watch where I go so I can still camp more often. Think they might make a HYBRID HEMI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My last fillup was$70. I've been ridding my MC to save on gas. It doesn't seem to bother me when I'm camping. Thats my time to get away from work,the house,neighbors,etc,etc... I spoke to my stock broker today. I asked if we should buy some stock in fuel oil. He said it would be foolish now because it is at the top. So I think it will only stay here or start coming back down......I remember gas when it was 26 cents for Regular at the Sinclair Gas Station. If only I had bought stock then....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

kjdj,
And she probably stopped to get her latte (pronounced cup-of-coffee with milk) for $3.50 with a 50 cent tip for the barista after sitting in line with her car idling for 20 minutes.

I know the type. Math isn't the only shortcoming...

PS - I used to do lattes I admit. I've come to my senses.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I remember pumping it for 19.9 at my (soon-to-be) father-in-law's gas station in 1970!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I remember 19 cent hamburgers too. Now a hamburger cost 60 cents. Therefore gas should cost 63 cents. OK, now I'm wondering about my own math skills!


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

E85 here in Sioux Falls, SD this morning was $2.19 vs 10% ethanol blend at $2.59 and regular unleaded $2.63 a gallon. Most folks around here burn the E10. We have several ethanol plants in the area and several more are in the planning stages. Investment returns have been very good for the investors in most of these plants and with the increase in ethanol production built into the just passed Energy Bill, ethanol's future looks bright. Currently, about one out of every three rows of corn produced here goes to ethanol production. Really helps the farm economy and has stabilized corn prices here. There are new technological advances in the production process of ethanol pioneered by Broin Co that are going to make ethanol blended fuels an even more attractive option in the future. Many of you may live in states where ethanol blends are hard to get but I hope, in time, availablity will increase in your area. Just in case there are some naysayers out there who think ethanol is a less efficient fuel with lower mileage per gallon, you are right. BUT-my 04 Ford F150 gets just 1-2% less mileage per gallon with E10 than regular unleaded so its a wash due to its lower price. My daughter's Ford Explorer gets 8% less miles per gallon on E85 but the price is currently 16% less than regular unleaded so she still saves money. And there is the obvious benefit of using less foreign oil. Sorry to get on a soapbox but with conservation and use of alternative fuels we can cut the fisk of being held "hostage" by foreign oil producing interests. BTW, when I filled up my car for my first trip to college in my freshman year of 1971, I paid $.15/gal.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Fuel prices are one of the reasons I have not pulled the trigger and replaced the Outback yet. I'm kind of in a wait and see mode. If gas prices get to $3.00 to $3.50 per gallon it would be very difficult to do any if all long trips at least for us.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

jgerni said:


> Fuel prices are one of the reasons I have not pulled the trigger and replaced the Outback yet. I'm kind of in a wait and see mode. If gas prices get to $3.00 to $3.50 per gallon it would be very difficult to do any if all long trips at least for us.
> [snapback]51173[/snapback]​


Josh, What would you replace the OB with??? It only takes gas for the pull. The rise in gas prices is one reason we sold our motorhome. We could see it coming. Motorhome only got 6 to 7 miles per gallon. 
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

This is all good stuff, but did anybody see that post from the Jollymon several pages ago about winterizing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> This is all good stuff, but did anybody see that post from the Jollymon several pages ago about winterizing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No I cannot keep up with all the posts here so would you please post it when you can I would very much appreciate it.
Thanks if you find it.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(CamperDC @ Aug 23 2005, 01:25 PM)
> This is all good stuff, but did anybody see that post from the Jollymon several pages ago about winterizing?


Winterizing? Yeah, I saw it. It was 100 degrees here yesterday! sunny









Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, I wanted to comment on Jolly's Winterizing post, too. Seems way too early. I would need to move south. 5 camping months per year is too short already.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If he is talking winterizing, that explains his poll of how many days did you camp. I was thinking it was a good poll just early. I was not going to vote until I winterize and that is at the earliest Oct.

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

merlotman is right.......(BTW...were you an 1811?)

I would run E85 all day long if we could get it. As far as E10 goes most people on the east coast have been running it for years and have no clue that their fuel contains alcohol!!!!!























I wish we had more alternatives out there. I just noticed that US Import Prices rose 1.1% for July. If anyone is interested in these numbers they can be viewed at http://stats.bls.gov.

Happy Outbacking,

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I didn't know that there was a blend with that much (85%) ethanol. Here, E10 is as high as it goes and not every gas station has it.

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

St Cloud MN saw this on Tv this weekend-- visit wwwFirstFuelBank.com They have a different way of saving on gas. Using Gas Futures.








Most interesting








Jan


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

St Cloud MN saw this on Tv this weekend-- visit wwwFirstFuelBank.com They have a different way of saving on gas. Using Gas Futures. 
Most interesting 
Jan

I work for a Propane Co. and we do this. Paying $1.649/gallon is much better than paying $2.50/gallon this winter. I dont know why all gasoline companys cant do this. Of course then they wouldnt be in the news about their great profits..


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

our home c/g is only 200 miles round trip, so no, we're still hitting the road.

darrel


----------



## texas_42 (Jun 21, 2005)

qgallo said:


> I was wondering that since the price of gas is inching up to $ 3.00 a gallon what are most Outbackers doing. Are you staying closer to home, or taking less trips, or just keep going where you want to go ???? $57 to fill up my truck to take me 200 miles is killing me. So I really watch where I go so I can still camp more often. Think they might make a HYBRID HEMI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter and hubby bought a Outback trailer and they love it. We have a 1986 m/home and we are lucky enough to have a county park on lake with camp sites that are 20' and less from the water. Best part of that it is only 35 miles from our house. Just wish this Texas hot weather (104.2 today) would go away and we could get some rain. Lakes are 4' and more low.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

texas_42,

Aha, another Texan to added to the roster! Great to have you with us. action BTW, where y'all from?

Mark (in Abilene)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Agree with Y-Guy's comments on the kids are only young once. Gas isn't a consideration when we go camping. So skip a few trips to Star Bucks or bring a sack lunch to work.

Camp on!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Agree with Y-Guy's comments on the kids are only young once. Gas isn't a consideration when we go camping.


Ditto. We decided to plunge in this year instead of waiting until one of the car notes was paid off like we had been planning.

The DW was very ill last Fall (spent 54 days in U of M hospital) and it REALLY opened our eyes to not letting opportunities for creating lifelong family memories for our kids go by one more day. I think we've been out 4 out of the 6 weekends since we bought this thing and gas ain't gonna slow us down. I know when my kids are in their 30's they'll be talking about all the fun times in the camper, not whether or not they had 10 pairs of new jeans in the drawer.









We may make different kinds of trips, but no less camping.


----------

